# If villagers could have jobs, what kind of jobs do you think they'd have?



## oranje (Mar 3, 2021)

If villagers could have jobs, what kind of jobs do you envision them to have? It can be in your town or in a big city somewhere.

Boone- His short hair, cycle shirt, and jock personality just scream Bike Cop to me.

Violet- With her beads, I can imagine her owning a small business as a jewelry seller and making her own bracelets and necklaces.

Raymond- Naturally he’ll be an office worker, but I can imagine him in something boring like working in accounting or insurance. This is why he loves to brag about himself so much, because he wants people to think he lives a more interesting life than he actually does.

Tiffany/Gigi/Monique- With their heavy makeup and risqué and classy design, I can see all three of them as burlesque dancers.

Rod- Because of his pirate getup, I view Rod as an amateur treasure hunter. His pirate rival for the treasure is Gullivarrr.

Doc- Since his hobby is education and since he has a childish personality due to him being a Lazy, I think he’d make a great elementary school teacher! 

Jacques- I can see him as a DJ/musician because of his DJ setup in his house.

Eunice- Since she’s a sheep and she loves to knit, I can see her selling her wool and wool accessories like blankets, socks, sweaters, etc.


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 3, 2021)

I think Bea could be a photographer (idk why, just look at her lol). She looks like a shy character who likes to take pictures of the nature and enjoying any time of the day.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i love all ur ideas of what jobs villagers would have, i'm not nearly as creative but i have a few 

chai, tia and margie all look like they'd work in a tea shop

marcie looks like she would be a teacher in a play school

bea would own a bakery since that's what her NL & NH houses are lol

bitty would either be a fashion designer or work in a fancy clothes shop


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

Eugene - Guitar Shop
Stitches - Toy Store


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 3, 2021)

Is this supposed to be OTHER than what they're aspiring to do? Every villager profile contains what their ideal job is...are we talking about what we think they should be doing?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 4, 2021)

*Cobb* - looks like a mad scientist to me, which also fits his education hobby and house interior (especially his home in NL)
*Puck* - his name and design always make me presume he's an ice hockey player, not sure he isn't a jock villager
*Boomer* - design and background suggest he's a pilot, though he is another villager that had a better interior in NL for this and who seems like they should be a jock
*Chrissy and Francine *- they both have the fashion hobby so I think they could be designers, maybe they want to run their own clothes store to rival Able Sisters
*Marshall *- his house interior and smug personality make it seem like he'd run a trendy coffee shop
*Leopold *- had him briefly on my island and I'm convinced with his education hobby and house interior that he's a professor
*Cyrano *- with his education hobby and initial clothing I think he probably teaches Karate (or something similar)
*Jacques and Tex *- I think they're both DJ but if not they definitely do something in the music industry (maybe Tex is a singer)


----------



## oranje (Mar 4, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Is this supposed to be OTHER than what they're aspiring to do? Every villager profile contains what their ideal job is...are we talking about what we think they should be doing?



Yeah, it's headcanons based on their house interiors, looks, hobbies, etc. I'd also argue that sometimes aspirations change too in one's life. There was a lot of time between NL and NH, who knows if they changed their minds? 

Although in all honesty, I kind of wish Animal Crossing could evolve into a game where villagers could run shops and have jobs like police officers, firefighters, teachers, doctors, to basically run a community. It would make the game feel alive. All I can do is hope. 



JemAC said:


> *Puck* - his name and design always make me presume he's an ice hockey player, not sure he isn't a jock villager
> *Boomer* - design and background suggest he's a pilot, though he is another villager that had a better interior in NL for this and who seems like they should be a jock



Puck! I love that little penguin. I can see him being a hockey player too, but I think given his lazy personality, he'd also be a great sports commentator or sports writer too. 

Given Boomer's interior, maybe he was a pilot that used to work somewhere cold, like Alaska or the Artic. Although I kind of view him as being older than most of the Lazies, so maybe he's retired and works as a museum docent in an aviator museum?


----------



## Felix Felicis (Mar 5, 2021)

Let's focus on some of the villagers today, maybe I'll add more later! 
*Benjamin, Chester and Pietro *are artists for sure and they are working in a circus! They try to make us laugh with their humor and make-up! Infortuntaly, Benjamin is not a big fan of his job but he has no choice; he doesn't look like happy.
*Genji *is a sport trainer. He wanted to be a athlete but infortunately, he get hurt few years ago and had to stop competition. That's why he looks a bit sad and bored! When he trains you, he imagines himself running again but he cannot do anymore.
*Cyd *is a biker. He has more than one bike and consider them as his children because he had never raised a child himself. Everyday, he takes care and pamper his several bikes, giving them some cute nicknames and drives through the night.
*Colton *is a story-teller. He loves wearing historical clothes and costumes and loves telling children or even adults stories he read somewhere or he invented just for the day. He used to do some theater as well, but lost his friends when he came to your city. 

Yes I'm sorry, more than just find them a job, I created a story about them   I hope I could do more later in the day or during the weekend if my little stupid stories interest you guys!


----------



## oranje (Mar 5, 2021)

Her Majesty Hades said:


> Let's focus on some of the villagers today, maybe I'll add more later!
> *Benjamin, Chester and Pietro *are artists for sure and they are working in a circus! They try to make us laugh with their humor and make-up! Infortuntaly, Benjamin is not a big fan of his job but he has no choice; he doesn't look like happy.
> *Genji *is a sport trainer. He wanted to be a athlete but infortunately, he get hurt few years ago and had to stop competition. That's why he looks a bit sad and bored! When he trains you, he imagines himself running again but he cannot do anymore.
> *Cyd *is a biker. He has more than one bike and consider them as his children because he had never raised a child himself. Everyday, he takes care and pamper his several bikes, giving them some cute nicknames and drives through the night.
> ...



I love headcanons, so please go ahead!  I can totally see Cyd as a biker and Colton doing theater!


----------



## AC.Newbie (Mar 5, 2021)

I feel like all of mine would be like unemployed teens who hang out in the basement all day


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2021)

*deirdre, fuchsia & pashmina* - i’ve got these lovely ladies on my island and they’ll occasionally mention that they really like flowers and are sad that people don’t believe that so,, maybe they could be florists or work with leif? :’o

*audie* - her interior reminds me a bit of a bar of sorts + with her eccentric personality, i think she could make a nice bartender! 

*tasha* - i feel like she’d really enjoy working at a haunted house attraction aha.

*cherry* - initially, i was going to say that she’d probably like working at hot topic but now that i’m thinking about it, i think she could also like and fit in working at sephora! 

*moe* - i have no idea why but i’ve currently got this image in my head of him as a concession worker at a movie theatre. o_0 i can literally imagine him scooping popcorn into a bag and honestly,, i’m not mad about it lmao.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Mar 18, 2021)

Judy would totally work at a fancy boutique shop.
Tangy would work at a soda shop and sign when she gets tips.
Fuchsia would work at an underground record store.
Marina would work at a stationary shop.
Dom would work at an amusement park or a mini golf course.
Eugene would be a radio show host or a song writer.
Hamphrey would be retired. After being a mailman.
My boyfriend says Bob would be a manager at an RV park.


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 24, 2021)

Interesting question! 

Bluebear: I recon Bluebear would work making children's comic books alongside a writer (perhaps Raymond? he seems like a number cruncher though) since her goal is cartooning.
Hans: Hans would need no occupation, he is of the wild. I think he would live in the mountains and pursue an artistic hobby, just enjoying the elements and Brewster's hot coffee! 
Jacques: He would join Hans and Brewster and gig with KK. Slider, writing songs in the mountains and providing weekly tunes.
Drift: I think that Drift would be a national park conservationist (don't ask me why it was just the first thing that I thought of)
Dierdre: She would be the daily voice on the radio reporting what is up in Embers (my island) every morning and evening!


----------



## Beanz (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd probably make Tangy make orange juice (technically killing her own species)


----------



## CasualWheezer (Apr 4, 2021)

Melba and Mitzi: probably a librarian or author
Daisy and Beardo: someone who'd work at a museum
Sly: a wrestler or some other kind of pro athlete


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 4, 2021)

I have given some of villagers roles in my island journal.

Punchy: Is a pirate emperor. When I was working on the photoshop elements project that I linked below, I honestly couldn’t think of anything for him. I ended up assigning him to pirate emperor.  A friend is making me an art piece showing him dressed up as Shanks from One Piece.  

Rudy: is a warrior in my “army.” Initially my designs were going to be solely dedicated to Dragon Age, so I thought it would be fitting if Rudy had a role similar to party members in Dragon Age.

Kiki: ambassador. she represents Josephine from DAI. My plans were to give her the Josephine custom design that I downloaded from Kirkwall’s Crossing tumblr and used in HHD for a design. But I have no ways of putting up the design and plus there is the chance the wrong villager would use it so I was thinking of giving her a purple sari or renaissance dress or something; but then i didn’t want to mess up her house since putple is not a. favorite color of hers and not sure if she’d wear it. 

Rosie: a bard since she likes to sing.

Roscoe is my army commander but I want to replace him since his singing voice annoys me.

Sherb is a farmer.

Raymond is my treasurer.

Merry is a wealthy merchant or a merchant of higher standing than the other merchants.

Judy and Graham I haven’t assigned roles since they are/were temporary villagers (i’m attached to Judy now so Idk if I will let her go unless she gets an amiibo card that won’t be impossible to get at the regular price and before it runs out of stock).

Here is a visual.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 5, 2021)

contract work full time insurance salesman would be appropriate for so many of the smug ones.
Avon rep.
Environmental consultant (always taking a magnifying glass to stuff outside, commenting on infrastructure like they are surprised to see it outdoors).
Cardboard box assemblers. (Cardboard DIYs)
Fisherpeople.
People who sell stuff at the flea market on Saturdays.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll do my current villagers.

Marcie - daycare, looking after all the little ones.

Flurry - I suppose I imagine she's still at school. Maybe some sort of ice cream parlour job would suit her though.

Raymond - some kinda office job, obviously. 

Marshal - another one I imagine is still at school tbh.

Apollo - seems like a bit of a man of the wild, a bit nomadic. Maybe taking odd jobs here and there.

Bud - a lifeguard or fitness instructor. 

Audie - a high school cheerleader tbh

Blanche - a kept woman, or independently wealthy.

Broccolo - another school pupil, but maybe if he wasn't he would work at some sort of vegan bar, I dunno why.

Shari - a singing busker haha, cos she's constantly singing, wherever she is.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 9, 2022)

Broffina would be a dancer. I always imagined Megan being a painter as in an artist. Blanche would own a spa. Fauna would own a clothing store. I don't know why, she just seems like the city type who would live near a bunch of little shops. Maybe it would be a consignment shop she runs. Eunice I think her house goes well for her and would run a laundry mat and dry cleaning. I like thinking Beardo owns a movie theater.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 8, 2022)

*Rooney* - Boxer
*Velma* - Librarian  
*Pietro* - Circus Clown
*Eugene* - Movie Star/Actor
*Merengue* - Pastry Chef
*Kid Cat, Agent S, Big Top, and Rocket *- Superheroes
*Tutu* - Ballerina 
*Tia* - Barista


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Aug 9, 2022)

*Marlo* - Actor/Leader of a secret underground organization. I like to head canon based on what New horizons and Pocket camp have provided about Marlo that he is an actor during the day and the "boss" during the night. The actor idea comes from his design idea from the Happy home paradise dlc and the "boss" idea com from the pocket camp info about him. His actor status also makes him influential and great at hiding his lies plus the strings he pull behind the curtains to get on top so no one suspects he hides a dark side to him.

*Jay* - Flight Racer. Now I know New Leaf has defined his goal as a kart racer (he should be a mario kart character to fulfill his goal XD) but I think it would fit better for Jay to have a flight racer related job. I think they choose the racer goal because swallows, the bird Jay is inspired by, are very fast birds that enjoy flying in the air. But why then put him being fast on the ground? He belongs in the air! I will even add he should have a job being a racer in skies with his own wings. To give an example of what that would look like: in a video game called Spyro 3 the main dragon character races through rings and other opponents to get first place and win a rewards. Now that I think about it is a very cute to head canon to imagine the bird and eagle characters racing each other in a system like that. Is a fictional job but it would work very well in the animal crossing world and for Jay as well.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

Puck would definitely be a hockey player. Although, he is a lazy personality type…


----------



## Mutti (Sep 2, 2022)

Coco would be the farmer of the island, she is always outside and i have a vegetable farm on my island and always find her walking or sitting among the field


----------

